# "The Saviour"



## Woah Mama! (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, the name might seem cheesy, but its with reason. Even though some may look at this rig as just being some old 939 with some fancy bits hanging off it - it's actually a computer that is going to benefit me hugely, as I am starting an IT course in 3 weeks. My last parts have just arrived today, extremely looking forward to setting it all up this evening, even though it will take *hours!* 


 Pictures to come in a couple of hours. See my system specs for what the rig consists of, minus the extra hard drive which I haven't got yet. Oh and the case cooling system is still a w.i.p and stuck on the 'fabricating' stage for the time being.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nice system ya got there 
That reminds me...I need to buy myself a sound card! ive been saying this for months now...hmmm.
I think that the CPU is not a grand choice! I take it you will be overclocking it yea?? my 3200 2.0Ghz is terrible now...thankfully ive got a new q6600 on the way  " of course a new mobo and ram also  "
Its always fun to get a new rig


----------



## Woah Mama! (Jan 22, 2008)

Yep, the CPU was an `Egg special, $54 USD, so I thought it would do for now. As some people have previously mentioned to me on here, coming from my current Sempron 2600 (1.8GHz) I won't really care that the CPU is not an Opteron 185, but I will surely care that it is not a Sempron 2600, makes sense


----------



## erocker (Jan 22, 2008)

Just your luck, I'm getting rid of my Opty 170 very soon.     ...but you live in Australia.  hmm..


----------



## Woah Mama! (Jan 22, 2008)

erocker said:


> Just your luck, I'm getting rid of my Opty 170 very soon.     ...but you live in Australia.  hmm..



 But my mum lives in New Mexico. hmm..


----------



## erocker (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll be posting it for sale here, I'll PM you first.  I'm waiting on my new CPU now.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 22, 2008)

where are the pictures?
*waiting eagerly*


----------



## Woah Mama! (Jan 22, 2008)

In my house, the 8800 rules supreme, sorry socket A lovers... But this is what has become until I get a floppy drive for my raid drivers 

 Oh and here is a shot of all my loot together, minus my PSU. My camera is chock full of about 200 4mb photos atm so I'm too lazy to upload more, the sun is down now also so will post up more tomorrow!


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 22, 2008)

oh very sexy! looking very nice!
I cant wait for my CPU cooler to arrive and get my system up and running 
Of course that GFX card will rock your world  it rocks my world every single day


----------

